# Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?



## Tim (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute#h,

ich überlege mir ein Schlauchboot (3,5m bis 4m, zerlegbar, mit Aluboden, Transport im Auto) zuzulegen. Einsatzgebiet ist die Ostsee (Pilken, Plattfischanglen, leichtes küstennahes Schleppen auf Dorsch & Mefo).
Ich schwanke nun zwischen einem 10PS-Motor (Tohatsu) und 20PS (Honda). Der 10PS Motor ist leichter und etwas kompakter und damit besser zu handeln beim Transport. Der 20PS-Motor hat natürlich Leistungsreserven, besonders wenn mal 3 Leute und Gerödel im Boot sind. Anderseits Frage ich mich, ob man 20PS in einem dorch relativ leichten Schlauchboot nicht zu schnell wird fürs Schleppen.
Was für Motoren habt ihr am Schlauchi im Einsatz zum Schleppen, wie langsam könnt ihr damit fahren?
Weiß jemand ob man bei den o. g. Motoren die Leerdraufdrehzahl einstellen kann?
Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen 10 und 20PS am Schaluchboot in der Praxis?

Fragen über Fragen;+, danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## Astarod (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Ich schätze du hast von der Ostsee keine Ahnung,sorry nicht böse gemeind,aber mit 3 Mann in nem 350 oder 400er Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee gibt bei mir nur Kopfschütteln!
Was glaubst du was der 20er Motor wiegt mit vollem Tank?
Vieleicht im Sommer ohne Wind,aber zum Dorschpilken?Schau dich lieber nach etwas vernünftigen um!

Gruß 
Asta


----------



## antonio (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

3 leute - 3,5m schlauchboot - ostsee  |kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Mit einem 10 PS Motor an einem 4m Schlauchboot mit Aluboden bist du mit zwei Personen gut unterwegs.
Vor allem du brauchst für diese Kombi keine Slipanlage. 
Und wer wenig Platz zu hause hat, ist mit einer Gummiente gut bedient.
Zwei Vorteile die ich nicht missen möchte.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Tim (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

ok, ok. 3 Leute in einem 3,5m Boot sind reichlich eng. Dann werden es meinetwegen 2 Leute in einem 3,5m oder 4m Boot. Meine Fragen waren auch nicht "Wie viele Leute passen in ein Schlauchboot?". 
SBF-See, Ostseeerfahrung mit Schlauchboot, Kutter, Segelyacht ist übrigens vorhanden. Das man mit einem Schlauchboot durchaus in Küstengewässern bei entsprechend gutem Wetter und umsichtigem Verhalten angeln kann ist hier schon mehrfach geschrieben worden. Siehe auch Bellyboot- und Kayakangler. Ich möchte hier aber jetzt keine Diskussion darüber anfangen, die gab es schon zu genüge.

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## Tim (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

danke Knurri,

das sind auch meine Gedankengänge. Ich werte das mal als Votum für 10PS. 

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## volkerm (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Nimm den Kleinen.
Erstens hatte ich einen, und war zufrieden.
Zweitens brauchst Du bei den infrage kommenden Entfernungen nicht mehr (speed).

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MefoProf (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Mit einem 3,5 m Boot müßtest du eigentlich auch mit 2 Leuten inkl moderatem Gepäck noch in Gleitfahrt kommen können. Damit bist du dann ja schon relativ schnell unterwegs. 10 Ps mehr bringen dann nicht mehr allzu viel an Geschwindigkeitszuwachs. 

Du mußt dann für dich entscheiden, ob der höhere Verbrauch, das größere Gewicht und der höhere Preis das Mehr an Geschwindigkeit wert sind. Bezüglich des Motorhandling solltest du dir vielleicht so oder so etwas einfallen lassen, wie z.B eine umgebaute Sackkarre oder so was. Auch ein 10 PS wiegt ja nicht ganz wenig und wen man den ein paar hundert Meter über den Strand schleppen muß, ist das schon ziemlich hart.

lg


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

@Tim

klar machen 20PS mehr Spaß.
Aber die Sachen müssen ja auch noch über den Strand geschleppt werden.
Und da ich oft mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin, schleppe ich das ganze Gerödel alleine ans Wasser.
Da reicht auf Dauer auch das Gewicht eines 10 PS Motors.
Mann wird ja auch nicht jünger und Zuckersand oder eine Böschung können anstrengend werden.


----------



## schleppangler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Bei meinem Schlauchboot hatte ich damals einen 15PS 2Tackter Tohatsu und das war schon ne grenzwertige puckelei.

Nimm den 10er der reicht dicke aus.


Mfg Kay


----------



## hecht fan (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

10 ps reicht völlig,auf rügen hab ich ein 4m aluboot mit5ps gemietet,und hab nie höchstgeschwindigkeit gebraucht


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Der Honda wiegt ja schon über 40KG und ist schon schwer genug und 
ätzend zu tragen. Zu dem darf man die Viertakter ja auch nur in 
einigen Positionen lagern somit auch ins Auto legen, Bandscheibe hurra! #h

Leitungsmäßig reicht das , mein Schlauchi ist damals mit zwei Personen 
und 8PS auch gut in gleiten gekommen. Das halte ich auch für wichtig 
da man zwar nicht weit raus fährt aber doch gerne mal ein paar 
KM nach "links" und "rechts" fahren möchte.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Reden wir hier von 2 oder 4 Taktern? 
Ein 20 PS Viertakter wäre mir zu schwer. Ich habe einen 9.8 Toahtsu Viertakter, der wiegt unter 40 Kg und ist so noch handlebar. 
Ich denke nicht, dass du beim Schleppen einen Unterschied zwischen 10 und 20 PS merken wirst. Dafür sind Viertakter aber generell besser geeignet. 
Je nach Körpergewicht der Passagiere, könnte es mit 10 PS und drei Personen eng werden (mit der Gleitfahrt).


----------



## Tim (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

danke an alle für die Antworten.

@punkrapfen: 
Ich rede von 4T. Ein 10PS 2T dürfte nicht wesentlich leichter als ein Tohatsu 4T mit seinen 37kg sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen beim Schleppen mit einem Schlauchboot und der minimal erreichbaren Geschwindigkeit?

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## Chef XXX (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Tim,

na ja die 2-Takter sind schon ne Ecke leichter.Gibt es aber nicht mehr NEU zu kaufen.Gibt nur noch 4-Takter.Nimm den 10Ps.Der eicht dicke.Und wenn du auch schleppen möchtest,würde ich dir auch einen 4-Takter empfehlen.Gerade bei Rückenwind bekommst du doch lange Zeit viel Abgase vom 2-T ab.Deine Frage mit dem Schlauchboot kann ich dir nicht beantworten.

Gruß Eric


----------



## thebigangler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Hallo wen du schleppst den sowieso nur mit 2-3,2kn
und da reicht dein motor aus ich habe auf mein schlauchboot auch ein 5PS zweit motor zum schleppen schaft ca 4,8kn.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*



Tim schrieb:


> Ich rede von 4T. Ein 10PS 2T dürfte nicht wesentlich leichter als ein Tohatsu 4T mit seinen 37kg sein.



na ja, die sind fast 10kg leichter:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/schleswig-holstein/boote-bootszubehoer/u2976763

wenn ich den motor schleppen muesste, dann immer zweitakt.
auch die anschraubbaren raeder am schlauchi versinken ganz fix im sand, wenn es schwerer wird.


----------



## onyx134 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

Wenn man bei gutem Wetter mit geringem Wind mal schnell an eine bestimmte stelle will, ist man mit den 20ps sicherlich besser dran, denn der kommt bequem ins gleiten, auch bei 3 Mann. Ich hatte frueher am Schlauchboot mit GfK Boden 15ps und das war auch schon absolut okay fuer zwei Personen, wurde aber bei drei schon sehr ans Limit geführt. Mit angelzeug an Bord würde ich definitiv zum 20er raten, denn wer fängt schon direkt da wo er wassert auch an zu schleppen?!


----------



## gummibootangler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Motor für Schlauchboot?*

4tackt halte ich für die bessere wahl
umweltfreundlicher
geringerer spritverbrauch
auch bei längeren standgasfahrten kein versotten


----------

